# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ی سوال مهم در مورد انتخاب رشته

## Amsterdam

سلام  :Yahoo (4):  
یه سوال مهم
من اگ تربیت معلمو بزنم برم مصاحبشم قبول شم ...بعد نتیجه ها بیاد و بیینم مثلن بینایی سنجی اوردم...میتونم بینایی برم یا نه ؟ 
سوال دوم...الان معلمیو اول بزنم و بعدشم پرستاری اگ معلمی قبول شم دگ پرستاری نمیارم ؟

----------


## fateme-s

اگه تربیت معلم قبول بشی دیگه انتخابای بعدیت بررسی نمیشه مگه اینکه مصاحبه نری یا رد بشی.

----------


## Amsterdam

جدی...ینی تربیت معلمو اول نزنم دیگ ؟ 
چون شاید مثلن بینایی سنجی چیزی اوردم اخه

----------


## fateme-s

میتونی بزنی ولی مصاحبشو نری ولی بینایی اول بزن اگه به دبیری ترجیحش میدی

----------


## Amsterdam

مصاحبشو نرم وقتش رد نمیشه ؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*میتونی درخواست بررسی اولویت های بعدی بدی تو کارنامه سبز
اما ریسکه
شما رشته ای که میخوای رو بالاتر بزن*

----------


## fateme-s

> مصاحبشو نرم وقتش رد نمیشه ؟


اگه دبیری قبول شدی اما دوست نداشتی بری میتونی مصاحبشو نری وقتی مصاحبه رو نری ردی و میرن سراغ انتخاب بعدیت

----------


## fateme-s

در کل اونی رو که بیش تر علاقه داری بالات بزار

----------


## cavosh

اگر اولین رشته ای که قبول می شوند یک رشته متمرکز باشد. قبولی در اولویت های بعد ازآن چه رشته ی متمرکز و چه نیمه متمرکز، منتفی خواهد بود.
2-اگر اولین رشته ای که قبول می شوند یک رشته نیمه متمرکز باشدکامپیوتر اولویت های بعدی شما را بررسی می کند واگر در اولیت های بعدی در رشته متمرکز هم قبول شده باشند نام داوطلب همزمان در قبول شدگان نیمه متمرکز (مشروط) و رشته متمرکز اعلام می گردد.

----------


## Amsterdam

> اگر اولین رشته ای که قبول می شوند یک رشته متمرکز باشد. قبولی در اولویت های بعد ازآن چه رشته ی متمرکز و چه نیمه متمرکز، منتفی خواهد بود.
> 2-اگر اولین رشته ای که قبول می شوند یک رشته نیمه متمرکز باشدکامپیوتر اولویت های بعدی شما را بررسی می کند واگر در اولیت های بعدی در رشته متمرکز هم قبول شده باشند نام داوطلب همزمان در قبول شدگان نیمه متمرکز (مشروط) و رشته متمرکز اعلام می گردد.


همینی که گفتیو با مثال توضیح بده لدفن !

----------


## Amsterdam

اپ

----------

